

Ask HN: What are your security tips for a person who has done the basics?  - hvass

I am looking for advice targeted at an audience such as Hacker News.
Thanks!
======
nodata
Security tips for what? Your premises? Your laptop? Your network? Your home?
Your servers? Apache? PHP?

------
beck5
Do you manage your own server or use a PasS?

